# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Apripoco (ApriPoko) and ApriAlpha, household robots,Toshiba Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toshiba Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toshiba robot takes over tedious TV tasks"
ApriPoko learns how to operate gadgets so you don't have to

by J Mark Lytle
March 26, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba's ApriPoco robot is a cute universal remote

Uploaded on Mar 31, 2008




> If you've become hostage to a clutch of remote controls in your living room, never quite sure what all the buttons do and confusing different controllers for different gadgets, then Toshiba might have the answer. It's developed a prototype robot that can act as a voice gateway to just about anything in the room that has a remote control.

----------


## Airicist

Household Robots: Toshiba's Apripoco & Tokyo U.'s IRT Lab

Uploaded on Aug 31, 2010




> A news report that showcases some household robots. Toshiba's Apripoco learns to turn on appliances. Next, furniture that moves on command. Finally, a visit to Tokyo University's IRT Lab, and a look at some of their robots and robotic wheelchair.

----------


## Airicist

ApriAlpha (Toshiba household robot )

Published on May 6, 2012




> This Toshiba household robot could be used to control household appliances. It's the ancestor of the ApriPoco.

----------

